# vejer de la frontera long term rental wanted for September....any info welcome..



## Samjo (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi all.. I'm looking to move to vejer de la frontera in the cadiz region of the costa de la luz in September 2014. I am searching for a long term rental property in the town of Vejer to accomodate 4. Two adults and 2 children. We would preferably like a roof terrace but are pretty flexible on anything else. Moorish style would be great. Also can anyone recommend any good estate agents in the area that could help me with my search.. many thanks in advance...looking to get something tied up as soon as possible! jojo and family


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Samjo said:


> Hi all.. I'm looking to move to vejer de la frontera in the cadiz region of the costa de la luz in September 2014. I am searching for a long term rental property in the town of Vejer to accomodate 4. Two adults and 2 children. We would preferably like a roof terrace but are pretty flexible on anything else. Moorish style would be great. Also can anyone recommend any good estate agents in the area that could help me with my search.. many thanks in advance...looking to get something tied up as soon as possible! jojo and family


Have you taken a look in our FAQ section where there are many details on renting including the links to the main rental web sites.


----------



## Samjo (Feb 28, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> Have you taken a look in our FAQ section where there are many details on renting including the links to the main rental web sites.


That sounds interesting ...would you mind giving me a point in the right direction with a link if poss? Many thanks Jo


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Samjo said:


> That sounds interesting ...would you mind giving me a point in the right direction with a link if poss? Many thanks Jo


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We'll be near-neighbours. 

Some nice places on here: 

alquiler Viviendas Vejer de la Frontera | Fotocasa.es

Make sure it has good heating because it gets pretty cold and damp down here over the winter. Newer houses tend to be better in this respect although they aren't as pretty.


----------



## Samjo (Feb 28, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> We'll be near-neighbours.
> 
> Some nice places on here:
> 
> ...


Many thanks...looks like there are some nice ones. I'lll navigate around it but more ideas welcome


----------



## adgeo (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi,
Just wondering if you are still looking? We are hoping to buy a small house in the area soon but we will be looking to rent it out for some time to start with (at least 1 year probably).
Cheers


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

adgeo said:


> Hi,
> Just wondering if you are still looking? We are hoping to buy a small house in the area soon but we will be looking to rent it out for some time to start with (at least 1 year probably).
> Cheers


:welcome:

if you do buy a place & rent it long term, please bear in mind that tenants have the right to stay for 3 years under current rules - as long as they pay the rent etc, obviously!


----------



## Samjo (Feb 28, 2014)

adgeo said:


> Hi,
> Just wondering if you are still looking? We are hoping to buy a small house in the area soon but we will be looking to rent it out for some time to start with (at least 1 year probably).
> Cheers


Hi,
I am still looking...could you please send me some more details and pictures?
/SNIP/


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

adgeo said:


> Hi,
> Just wondering if you are still looking? We are hoping to buy a small house in the area soon but we will be looking to rent it out for some time to start with (at least 1 year probably).
> Cheers





Samjo said:


> Hi,
> I am still looking...could you please send me some more details and pictures?
> /SNIP/


please discuss by Private Message


----------



## islandfamily (Apr 24, 2014)

We are considering a September arrival in Vejer de la Frontera. Our boys are 9 and 12. Look forward to following your threads and learning double! What are your thoughts on schools?


----------

